# 5th Annual John Tracy Memorial Fishing Tournament



## 2WheelFisher (Jun 4, 2009)

Join us this weekend for a tournament for a good cause.

http://www.johntracyfishtournament.com/

*John Tracy 2010 Memorial Fishing Tournament*









_*in memory of John Tracy*_

*Saturday August 7, 2010*

Tournament Headquarters Freeport Community House

Registration Friday Aug 6st - 5 pm to 9 pm

Fishing begins Saturday, August 7 at 12:01am 
Fishing ends at 6pm  
Weigh-in 2pm to 6pm

Categories: Redfish, Trout & Flounder 
All Texas Parks & Wildlife regulations apply

Entry Fee - $25 per person 100% Payout

All Proceeds benefit John Tracy Memorial Scholarship Fund 
Each year, four $1,000 scholarships will be awarded to Brazosport and Brazoswood baseball and softball players


----------



## 2WheelFisher (Jun 4, 2009)

bump.


----------

